# This is stupid



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

How are you supposed to kick some a$$ on GOW2 if half the time you cant join any games because of there server being full :wall:
Yet if i try COD4 i can get straght in 

Oh well im just about to turn the bloody thing off. :devil:

Robbie


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> How are you supposed to kick some a$$ on GOW2 if half the time you cant join any games because of there server being full :wall:
> Yet if i try COD4 i can get straght in
> 
> Oh well im just about to turn the bloody thing off. :devil:
> ...


Read a good book :thumb:


----------

